# Shears for Schnauzer grooming



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going to start grooming my Schnauzer and have been doing a lot of reading about grooming and have a question as to what is reasonable for me to budget for shears. How many do I really need, what length and brand provides the best quality for the money. There are so many out there I don't know where to begin and the prices on some of these shears is unreal. In addition, for thinning/blending I was looking for 40-44 tooth shear (is more teeth better)? Will I need a straight, curved and a thinning shear ? 
Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations on taking the plunge!  You will not need curves, straights are fine. The only time I use curves is sometimes on the brows. Used backwards, its easier to angle the brows in, but you can get the same effect from straights, with the right angle. I would recommend a 7 1/2 inch shear, as its a good all around length shear, and plenty big for your schnauzer's needs. The more teeth in a thinner/blender the better for finishing work like you will be doing. At least 40 teeth, 44 is better. The blenders with less teeth are more for debulking which you won't need on her coat. You will want to have both straight shears and thinners though. And clippers with a variety of blades, #10, 7F, #40, etc. You could spend around $50 each on straights and thinners and get "decent" tools for your schnauzer. The Master Grooming Tools shears in Petedge are a decent shear for the price, and they will last for awhile before needing sharpening since you are only doing one dog, just make sure you only work on her directly after bath and dry.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Well...I think you could get away with some of the 'cheaper' scissors... I really like Gator scissors; Scorpion is another brand I like...both of these come in 'high' and 'low' end as far as cost...for example, I have a couple of scorpion shears that cost only 40-60$...and then I have some that costed over 170$...same with thinning shears...I have one that only costed around 40$, and the other costed almost 200. 

Regarding teeth in a thinning shear, I do prefer more teeth, as they are more precise, and blend better than ones that don't have as many teeth.

I use a variety of my shears, and blenders...but you would do fine with one nice curved shear; straights are nice, but you really have to really be more precise when cutting with these, curved ones are a bit more "forgiving". I think you would do fine with a 7" shear...curved. 

What you want to spend, is really up to you; price doesn't "always" guarentee quality; for the professional groomer it does, especially when it comes to how long and how well a shear will hold up to 8 dogs a day, 6 days a week.  I prefer 'higher' end scissors, but that's just me, cause I do more than one dog every 7 weeks...haha.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL Sophie, I told her no need for curves, and you said no need for straights. This just goes to show that what works for one, doesn't always work for someone else. Sometimes you just have to try different things and find what works for you. That is true that curves can be more forgiving than straights at times. You just have to watch where the points are if you are using the middle of the shear. And I love my Kenchii Scorpions too. They are about $100, and a nice, low priced shear. Kenchii has some REALLY nice top of the line shears for much more of course..lol I do have a pair of their thinners, that were well over $200 and I LOVE them, but it wouldn't be practical for a pet owner to spend all that money on that expensive of a pair for one dog. lol Another good place for shears is aussie dog shears..They are cheap, but they are a GREAT shear, and their customer service at shows is awesome. I use their shears almost exclusively anymore, even in competitions. Their site is aussiepaw.com


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I looooove Buttercuts...tehe...I want a few more of them; I have two pair (which cost me an 'arm and a leg')but they cut sooooooooo good, and hold their edge a long time!! Those two are curved though...no straights of those yet...I'm working on it; I want a hydralic table first!

With my curves, I almost always use the tips, more than the middle; it's usually the tips that go dull first too, because of this, haha...kind of annoying really...oh well! I do like straights, too, and use both types when I groom.

And yeah...go figure that two groomers would give exactly opposite suggestions


----------



## Wag With Me (Sep 9, 2008)

you guys are great! Thanks for the information.

Catherine


----------



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you have any experience with AussieDogs 40-Wave Thinning shear ? Is it worth the add'l $40 over and above the Master Grooming Thinning Shear at $60 ?
Just a reminder i'm gonna start grooming my Schnauzer at home. Is the thinning shear typically used only on the beard of a Schnauzer ? or the skirt and maybe the legs as well ?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have not used the Aussie dog 40 waves, but they sure look nice. Hmm..I might have to try those..lol If you didn't want to spend so much, the Aussie dog Retro 40 teeth would be good for your needs as well. In my opinion, the Aussie dogs are nicer than the Master Grooming tool shears, so if it were me, I would go with an Aussie dog shear personally. 

I use my thinners alot on schnauzers. They are great for blending from the body to the furnishings, great for blending around the eyebrows and beard too. I also use them inbetween eyebrows and the corners of eyes. They are much more forgiving than straight shears, as you have to make cuts over and over to take out all the hair, so less room for an "oops". Its all personal preference though, you may prefer straights. Thinners give a more natural look, where straights will give you sharp lines. Does that make sense?


----------

